# what do you all look like?



## grandpawrichard (Oct 18, 2014)

Let's see some photos of what you all look like.
This is me and my trusty old car that I bought new way back in the day:







Dick


----------



## tsharp (Oct 18, 2014)

Here I'm I on one of my fishing trips


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 18, 2014)

grandpawrichard said:


> Let's see some photos of what you all look like.
> This is me and my trusty old car that I bought new way back in the day:
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, does she still run? I hope the engine holds out for many more years.


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 19, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Cool, does she still run? I hope the engine holds out for many more years.



Still runs like a slow spinning top, but it's getting to where it doesn't go as fast as it once did.    

Thanks! 

Dick


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like it still has lots of tread left, but I wonder about the brakes!  So where is Dino?  That is a hoot Dick!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 19, 2014)

*a couple of me*

with no-legged critters.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 24, 2014)

this is me out in the Marsh


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the photos guys and the comments! 






Dick


----------

